# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Slic3r / support making

## pnodi

Hi, i have a hard time finding out how to make supports on any of the slicer programs i find. i tried slic3r Cura and repetier. Nothing came intuative to me on how to mkae the supports.On cura i could only see bridges getting made within the structure of the model itself, nothing to support the "book/hand" of the statue. Could anyone help me find out what i do is wrong?

----------


## pnodi

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachmen...0/slicer_1.png   are the pics in an actually watchable size. dunno why it got so compressed on this site.                                                    https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachmen...3/slicer_2.png

----------

